# Accélérons le pas.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Accélérons le pas.* ?= Acceleriamo l'andatura/il passo


----------



## itka

_"Allunghiamo il passo"_ ?


----------



## Corsicum

Je suis toujours tenté par le latin : _accelerare_
*Je vote pour* : _Acceleriamo il passo. __La crisi accelera il passo_


----------



## brian

Sarebbe utile se tu ci spiegassi esattamente cosa vuol dire la frase di partenza.


----------



## alenaro

itka said:


> _ "*Allunghiamo il passo*" _---> (Camminiamo in modo più spedito!)



Je vote pour ce choix ci. _*Allunghiamo il passo *_est parfait quand on parle de personnes qui se promenent et desirent faire vite ou de quelqu'un (je pense par exemple à un équipe de football) qui rend son chemin plus rapide.

Mais, Corsicum, lorsque tu dis que _La crisi accelera il passo_, tu dis une chose un peu differente je crois. Dans ce cas on parle de quelque chose qui augmente, grandit.


----------



## itka

> Sarebbe utile se tu ci spiegassi esattamente cosa vuol dire la frase di partenza.


In francese, _"accélérons le pas"_ significa "andiamo più presto" "camminiamo più presto".


----------



## Corsicum

alenaro said:


> Je vote pour ce choix ci. _*Allunghiamo il passo *_est parfait quand on parle de personnes qui se promenent et desirent faire vite ou de quelqu'un (je pense par exemple à un équipe de football) qui rend son chemin plus rapide.
> 
> Mais, Corsicum, lorsque tu dis que _La crisi accelera il passo_, tu dis une chose un peu differente je crois. Dans ce cas on parle de quelque chose qui augmente, grandit.


Oui, tu as raison.
Effectivement tout à fait d’accord , en général c’est ce que l’on dit. en corse aussi : _Allunghiamo il passo_

Il y a peut être des différences suivant le contexte :
Pour la marche on dit assez souvent: _presser le pas = allonger le pas = se dépêcher_
Pour une chaîne de production_ : accélérer la cadence. _Pour une crise économique : _une accélération_

Comment distinguer les nuances , comment dire ?_ :_
Un pas accéléré = _un passo accelerato / un passo allongato ?_
L’accélération d’un pas = _l'accelerazione d’un passo ?_
Allonger le pas, rattraper = _allungare il passo_
Hater le pas_ = __accelerà il passo / allungare il passo ?_


Un proverbe à propos de pas :
_Nonfare il passo più lungo della gamba._
_Un se pol fare 'l passo più lungo della gamba. . Fare secondo le proprie possibilità._
On ne peut pas faire un pas plus grand que l’enjambée.(Essayer de le faire c’est être prétentieux)
Le même proverbe, toujours en italien, mais "traduit" littéralement du corse :
_Un se pol fare 'l passo più grande della __Inforcatora_
Merci de me corriger_._


----------

